# LOTS of pictures of our new pup :)



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for the delay but we've been visiting our puppy since he was two weeks old, so I had quite a few pictures to go through! He's a little over six weeks old right now which means he will come home on November 13th. This coming Sunday is "puppy evaluation" day- the breeder and a few of her friends will look over each pup in the litter and determine who is the pick of the litter. Our boy is not the pick, but he is showing a lot of promise and most likely we will co-own him with the breeder. He will live with us but she will show him if all goes well. So I should have even more pictures for you this coming Sunday  His name right now is Hurley but I think we are going to change it to Hemi. Anyways, enough talk- enjoy the pics!

Week 2 (he's the pup with the blue ribbon)

















Week 3

























Week 4


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Week 5 









































Week 6


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cuteness overload!!! He's such a ham! I just love the personality I see coming through these pictures....thanks for sharing them! Keep posting pictures as he grows :wink:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

ok there is just WAY too much gorgeous going on right there!!! Feel free to post LOTS of pictures every day haha. I'm partial to the black labs :wink: you're in for a real ride with that one hehe

ETA: And I think Hurley is an awesome name! Even if you are going to change it, lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

He's a real cutie with lots of personality!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

His sweetness is a little overwhelming-- ah, it IS "cuteness overload"! 

My first dog was a Black Lab, so I definitely have a soft spot for them- especially the puppies. He looks like he has both personality and confidence- good stuff for the show ring!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

To damn cute! Wish I had pictures of when my girls were pups....the draw back of rescuing year old dogs. Anyway, so cute!


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone! And you don't have to ask me twice to keep the pictures coming  I can't wait to get him home and started on PMR. If everything goes according to plan, I can see it being our secret weapon in the show ring!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh boy is he adorable! Dark dogs are my favourite and your little guy is just too cute for words. Make sure you keep posting pictures of the little guy, I can tell already that he's going to be tons of fun


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG what a cute little chunk! I LOVE him and his adorable baby face! I love the very last one of him eating his mama's ear, TOO cute!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Please send my way!! Too freaking cute! :happy:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Saraswati said:


> Week 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is such a face.....congrats


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Sweet Sweet Sweet...Lawd that is some cuteness!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

There is NOTHING cuter than a lab puppy!!!
Have you named him yet?
What kennel is he out of?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

aww  cute puppers


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Javadoo said:


> There is NOTHING cuter than a lab puppy!!!
> Have you named him yet?
> What kennel is he out of?


I have to agree! I have so many photos of him and his littermates- it's a weekly event for all of my friends on FB. Every Monday is Puppy Picture Day! :smile: We're thinking of naming him Hemi or Bodie (I like Hemi, hubby likes Bodie.) He's out of Coleriver Labradors. His sire is Banbury Vincent and his dam is Coleriver's Special Request, a daughter of Sureshot Hyspire Impressive.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

he is PAINFULLY cute!


----------

